# No shelter



## oliverSTB (Jan 21, 2014)

I just started boarding at a new facility and I think it's a perfect fit for my horse and I! However, my horse does not have access to shelter incase of inclement weather, and he HATES stalls (although he does have access to one if the weather gets bad enough). I blanket and double blanket him so he stays dry and even when he did have shelter before he rarely went inside. Thoughts??


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of horses are afraid of shelters either for the same reason they dislike a stable or because they're afraid of being in a tight space with horses they don't really trust
Blanket according to weather conditions - long wet periods are harder on a horse than colder dry ones because the coat gets flattened down so can't do its job properly


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it depends on the horse. Some use shelters or covers and some do not. 
They can survive without shelters , look at the range horses and mustangs. If you get freezing temps with rain and sleet and snow , you may have a problem , like what happened in 2013
in the Mid west of USA. All those cattle and horses died from the unexpected storm.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A horse will do fine with a rudimentary shelter that's built in an L shape. No matter which way the wind blows there is protection. The walls need to be about 10" long and a min of 8' high, Boards are laid across the top starting at the 90* to form an equilateral triangle. This strengthens the structure and creates a small roof.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say grab him a rain sheet with the attached hood! Poof, portable shelter!! 90% of him should stay dry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oliverSTB (Jan 21, 2014)

What about summer months with no shade?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope there are tree to help him out for shelter. At old age starts in shelter become more importance


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

My guy is on pasture board only. The barn I board at has a two week quarantine and sadly their pens do not have shelter. It was during the last part of summer which is extremely hot, I felt so bad for him! Than one day the temp. dropped pretty bad, and it was raining. When I went out because he had no shelter he was shivering (he was already under weight, I got him like that. He is fat now!) So i took him in the indoor arena to dry and then put a blanket on him. Sadly I had to send him back into that pen. I felt so terrible bad, thankfully a few days later he was out of quarantine and put into his pasture that has a small run in shelter. When I say this shelter is small, it is small, it was made for small Quarter horses and Arabians (thats what he is in pasture with) He is 16.2 a big boy, and he is the ONLY one that uses the shelter haha he has to duck the entire time he is in it. But it is some sort of shelter.

So with bad weather, hot, cold, raining, snowing, or super high winds, you want them to have some sort of shelter. I personally would prefer that there be some sort of shelter, even if it's just a tree.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Depends on the horse...are there trees? If so that is what most horses will use and be happy with in the rain or as shade in the heat. If there are no trees, I'd be a bit hesitant, because I KNOW my horse will stand under trees or shelter when it's hot (though he won't if it's wet). Maybe they'll 'let' you build one at your own cost if you like the place well enough otherwise.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I prefer my horse to have a shelter. That said, it's not a steadfast requirement for a lot of people. As suggested above, if they will let you build your own (or if they'll build it!) it's something I'd probably look into. I'm sure he'll be fine, though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Check your laws. That may be illegal.

Every horse SHOULD have a shelter imo but in your situation I'd say a) it depends on the horse and b) depends on your location/weather.

It sounds like there are stalls there that you can use if it comes down to it? That's very important.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> A horse will do fine with a rudimentary shelter that's built in an L shape. No matter which way the wind blows there is protection. The walls need to be about 10" long and a min of 8' high, Boards are laid across the top starting at the 90* to form an equilateral triangle. This strengthens the structure and creates a small roof.



Any pictures of this type? I am having a hard time visualizing it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In CT the law says that a horse has to have either a shelter or a stable 
I'm not sure how you'd manage to keep hay from getting buried in snow or trampled into the mud without some sort of dry shelter for times when you need it.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

To me musts for keeping your horses are quality hay/pasture,fencing in good repair,24/7 access to water,shelter & at the least a daily monitoring of their well being


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Once a day monitoring is really not enough - too much can go badly wrong in the 22 to 23 hours that they're left unsupervised - could be the difference between living and dying


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Once a day monitoring is really not enough - too much can go badly wrong in the 22 to 23 hours that they're left unsupervised - could be the difference between living and dying


I agree Jaydee but some don't even get that:-o,hence why I said Minimum of at least daily.
I know in summer when we are working many times we don't see the horses when they are out in back pasture. Know If I haven't seen them come home to yard that day, I make the trek back there often even in dark to make sure they are all there & OK.Not so much a problem in winter when they stay in the yard,your feeding them regularly & I can see them out my window.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

I just finished putting up a run-in at our new barn. Luckily I got the structure(metal carport) for free at work and cost me about $150 in materials to close 3 sides of it. It's 12x20. Otherwise they would be standing out in -20* with the windchill tonight. Now they will have a nice place to get outta the wind and munch hay all night. Best part is it's portable and I'm taking it when we leave


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I've seen many people use shipping containers as shelters too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

